# Looking for Viola store/Luthier in Paris and Barcelona



## GriGri

Hi All,

Going to Europe in a couple of weeks. First to Paris then driving down to Barcelona. I'd like to find a good Viola (Alto) for my son that will last him years of enjoyment. Would like to stay away from Asian/mass produced (I can get this here). Something maybe of an heirloom he will be happy to keep in the family

Any recommendation in those 2 cities ?
Regards


----------

